

Periodic table of shapes to give a new dimension to maths - guyr
http://www3.imperial.ac.uk/newsandeventspggrp/imperialcollege/newssummary/news_16-2-2011-8-32-29

======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2229012>

The main article appears to be word-for-word identical.

